# Tentative de piratage de mon compte Apple / Gmail ?



## Grahamcoxon (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre une situation assez étrange depuis ce matin, qui m'inquiète, et aurais besoin de vos lumières  :

Je possède une adresse Gmail depuis de nombreuses années, ainsi que de nombreux appareils Apple, mon Apple ID étant mon adresse Gmail.

Ce matin je reçois un mail de Gmail ( a priori authentique, pas de phishing) intitulé "modification du numéro de téléphone de récupération de votre compte google". Ce qui est étrange c'est que ce mail que je reçois fait référence à une adresse Gmail qui n'est pas la mienne (seul le prénom est le même). J'ai donc simplement cliqué sur le lien en bas de mail à cliquer 'si cette adresse n'est pas mon compte google , cliquez sur ce lien pour annuler l'association de votre adresse email à ce compte". C'est tout, je n'ai pas saisi mon mot de passe ou quoi que ce soit.

Cet après midi je reçois à quelques minutes d'intervalle 2 mails identiques d'Apple . Apparemment ils viennent bien d'Apple (adresse : appleid@id.apple.com) et sont en tout point identiques à ceux que je reçois parfois d'Apple. Ces mails sont intitulés "vérifiez l'adresse électronique de contact pour votre Apple ID". 
La première chose qui m'intrigue est que ces mails sont envoyés à (pour l'exemple, je ne donne pas mon nom sur le forum) prénomnom@gmail.com alors que mon adresse mail est prénom.nom@gmail.com
Déjà je ne comprends pas comment je peux recevoir ce mail alors que ce n'est pas mon adresse! Je précise aussi que j'ai un nom assez peu courant et je doute que quelqu'un ait vraiment une telle adresse de toute façon.
Si je clique sur le lien (tjs sans saisir de mot de passe rassurez vous) je semble arriver sur le vrai site Apple !! 
Je ne comprends plus rien... Qu'est ce qui se passe ? S'agit il d'un bug ? D'une erreur d'un homonyme ? D'une tentative de piratage de mon compte ? Que me conseillez vous de faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n....0.0.115.115.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.2.uCqalRzE2_E


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2013)

On ne répond jamais à une demande par mail en cliquant sur un lien qui se trouve dans ce mail. Toujours passer par un navigateur internet et une adresse dont on est sûr. Il est très facile de copier l'aspect d'un authentique site web. Quelques heures de boulot et n'importe quel programmeur te fait un site qui ressemble à du "Apple" mais qui n'est pas du "Apple".


----------



## Grahamcoxon (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse mais ce n'est pas ce mail que j'ai reçu. J'ai reçu celui-ci :


_Chèr(e) P+++++++,

Vous avez saisi +++++@gmail.com comme adresse électronique de contact pour votre identifiant Apple ID. Pour terminer le processus, nous devons vérifier quil sagit bien de votre adresse électronique. Cliquez simplement sur le lien ci-dessous et ouvrez une session à laide de votre Apple ID et de votre mot de passe.

Vérifiez maintenant >

Pourquoi ce courrier électronique vous a-t-il été envoyé ?
Lenvoi de ce courrier électronique sapplique lorsquune personne ajoute ou modifie une adresse électronique de contact pour un compte Apple ID. Si cela ne vous concerne pas, ne vous inquiétez pas. Personne ne peut utiliser votre adresse électronique comme adresse de contact pour un Apple ID sans votre vérification.

Pour plus dinformations, consultez la rubrique Questions et réponses.

Merci,
Lassistance à la clientèle Apple_

J'ai cliqué sur le lien mais bien sûr sans saisir aucune donnée et si je me balade sur le site c'est exactement celui d'Apple, enfin il me semble. D'où ma perplexité...Bien sûr je n'ai activé aujourd'hui aucun nouvel appareil Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 as-tu regardé les liens autres que le premier ?

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2721244?start=0&tstart=0

http://forum.mac4ever.com/mail-apple-pour-verifier-un-phishing-t61997.html


----------



## ntx (5 Janvier 2013)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Pourquoi ce courrier électronique vous a-t-il été envoyé ?
> Lenvoi de ce courrier électronique sapplique lorsqu*une personne ajoute ou modifie une adresse électronique de contact pour un compte Apple ID*. Si cela ne vous concerne pas, ne vous inquiétez pas. Personne ne peut utiliser votre adresse électronique comme adresse de contact pour un Apple ID sans votre vérification.


Ben tu as la réponse. Si tu n'as rien fait de ce qui est décrit ci-dessus, tu ne cliques pas


----------



## Grahamcoxon (6 Janvier 2013)

En fait ce qui m'inquiète c'est d'avoir non seulement reçu ce mail d'Apple mais aussi le mail de Gmail. Cela fait beaucoup en une journée...


----------



## ntx (6 Janvier 2013)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> En fait ce qui m'inquiète c'est d'avoir non seulement reçu ce mail d'Apple mais aussi le mail de Gmail.


Il faut arrêter de croire que parce qu'il y a écrit "Apple" en tant qu'expéditeur de ce mail que c'est bien Apple qui l'a envoyé. N'importe qui d'un peu bidouilleur peut envoyer un mail avec le nom et l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------

